# Anyone else like freezing certain desserts before eating?



## Turkeyman (Jul 9, 2009)

Kind of a weird question I know -- but I especially love cookies, brownies and cake frozen before I eat it, instead of being refrigerator chilled or at room temperature.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2009)

I go the opposite way.  I prefer most desserts at room temperature (except things like ice cream).  The flavors are more pronounced at warmer temperatures.


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jul 9, 2009)

I like a lot of desserts chilled, but not really frozen. I have heard of freezing fruit and eating it as a snack however.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 9, 2009)

I like frozen cookies, but that goes back to the days of sneaking cookies out of tins in the freezer, so it was a forbidden pleasure!!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm like Andy, and prefer my desserts at room temp. I take ice cream from the freezer to the fridge 30 minutes before serving for better texture and flavor, too.

However, I had a kid who loved to raid the freezer for frozen brownies or chocolate chunk oatmeal cookies, so I _do_ understand that logic.


----------



## GB (Jul 9, 2009)

I am like Andy and June, however there was a point in my life where I liked chocolate frozen. I no longer prefer it that way, but my wife does. She always puts things like M&M's, kisses, chocolate bars, and things like that in the freezer.


----------



## Turkeyman (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree that ice cream is great softened. I guess frozen desserts I like softened and room temperature desserts I like frozen. Candy is another really good one, I like it frozen as well =]



Wyogal said:


> I like frozen cookies, but that goes back to the days of sneaking cookies out of tins in the freezer, so it was a forbidden pleasure!!!!



Haha! I think this might have been where my taste for them came too. My mom has always loved baking, and would freeze extras in the freezer. I'd always sneak out and grab a few treats each night. Eventually, I started freezing just about everything!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 9, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I like frozen cookies, but that goes back to the days of sneaking cookies out of tins in the freezer, so it was a forbidden pleasure!!!!



 We had a pantry, extra fridge and freezer in our basement and 10 months out of the year my Mother had an awful time trying to get my sister or I to go down to get her anything.  However, come November when she started Christmas baking we would volunteer "Mom, do you need anything from the basement yet?"  We would go and get our "pay" from the tins kept in the freezer and on the shelves.  

What we didn't know was that Mom could hear the creaking of the freezer lid every time it opened (when going for a can of soup?) and started making extras and hiding them so she would have enough come Christmas.

To this day nothing can beat a piece of frozen shortbread!


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 17, 2009)

There used to be a commercially made layer cake called "Spanish Bar Cake".  I wish I could find it again.  It was great, and I preferred it frozen.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 17, 2009)

I like to put miniture snickers, milkyway and three musketeers bars in the freezer.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

frozen pound cake!! so i can dip in milk without it fall apart!! LOL frozen candy like reeses, milky ways and chocolate covered cherries. girl scout peanut butter patties.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheesecake!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 17, 2009)

cool thread- i used to freeze chocolate & other desserts.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

luvs said:


> cool thread- i used to freeze chocolate & other desserts.


 and now?


----------



## luvs (Jul 17, 2009)

msmofet said:


> and now?


 

i don't like the caffeine in chocolate, & usually pass on dessert.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

luvs said:


> i don't like the caffeine in chocolate, & usually pass on dessert.


 you know what i really like for dessert?


cheese, meat and crackers

a baked potato (dessert or snack)

cranberry sauce (that jellied in the can stuff or my homemade cranberry/tangerine relish)

dried fruits (cherries, cranberries)

salad


----------



## bourbon (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not big on deserts but cold chocolate cake is a favorite and of course frozen Reeses peanut butter cups mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 18, 2009)

Tman - Not a silly question at all. 

The one perl I have here for you is that three different people in less than that number of days, has recommended freezing grapes. Since I did get those recommendations, I have both a handful of green seedless grapes, and about a Lb of red seedless grapes in the freezer right now.

I will eat some those later sometime today, assuming it's still Saturday  rather than a handfull of the dark chocolate peanut M&Ms I have staring at me from the overhead storage space next to my computer.  And I do actually think they are staring at me  Could be just because of the hour, or my having paranoia, (or even being a bit hungry), but they are almost calling out my name at the moment.

Bob


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2009)

So funny that you just mentioned freezing grapes Bob. My wife was just giving grapes to our kids and noticing that today is probably the last day they will be good. I told her grapes freeze very well and are great to eat while frozen (but not for the baby of course) and she said she loves them that way. We just put some red and green in the cold a moment ago.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

GB said:


> So funny that you just mentioned freezing grapes Bob. My wife was just giving grapes to our kids and noticing that today is probably the last day they will be good. I told her grapes freeze very well and are great to eat while frozen (but not for the baby of course) and she said she loves them that way. We just put some red and green in the cold a moment ago.


 yup and you can pop them frozen into juice and such as ice cubes to chill drink and eat them when defrosted.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 19, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I like frozen cookies, but that goes back to the days of sneaking cookies out of tins in the freezer, so it was a forbidden pleasure!!!!


----------



## Linda Abend (Jul 19, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Cheesecake!!



Me too!!  I love frozen blueberry cheesecake!!!

Linda Abend


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 19, 2009)

Snickers & Oreos --------- Or refrigerated.


----------



## Turkeyman (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmm, many excellent suggestions here =]


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 4, 2009)

I like all kinds of frozen desserts..especially frozen cookies ^^


----------

